# GIANT bettas



## v.bow (Apr 22, 2010)

so are there anyone or shops that sell giant bettas and how much do they cost?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

you mean wild bettas? 
Pat(MyKiss) had some for sale, not sure if he does anymore.
Also IPU has a betta madness sale right now.


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

The don't get too big. The ones I've seen get to be about double the size of a regular betta. I think I've seen them for $40 in one expensive chain store.


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

The bigger bettas are either selectively bred or genetically altered. Not wild.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Only seen it once in BC! When BCBetta wuz still alive and when Fin-omenal fish wuznt closed down yet, they had a betta barrack in their store! But since then, I haven't seen a TRUE giant betta!


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Found this. 5" Betta's selectively bred.

http://www.ram91giantbettas.com/giant.htm


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great site! At the end though all I could keep thinking about was *"get me off this damn ruler!!!!!!"*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Great site! At the end though all I could keep thinking about was *"get me off this damn ruler!!!!!!"*


 hahaha no kidding, poor guys, cool site tho for sure


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Site! very Interesting


----------

